# I could have cancer



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hospital has managed to find the missing ultrasound scan report my previous practice has denied ever receiving. It has sat in the hospital's archives for 2 years, unactioned.

It says in black and white the following:

"Clinical history - 6 week history of dysphagia and lumpiness of neck. Mildly enlarged thyroid. ? Right level 2 and 3 and left level lymphadenopathy.

US Neck:

The thyroid gland is mildly enlarged but no intrinsic abnormality of concern. It is also mildly vascular but significance of this uncertain. No significant cervical lymphadenopathy bilaterally down the neck. No discreet mass lesion or region for dysphagia identified. The submandibular glands bilaterally are enlarged as are the sublingual glands with myelohyoid fenestration bilaterally, a normal anatomical variant."

So I've now told the GP practice's receptionist of this finding and they will get the GP to call me Monday. I have also told the hospital's Endo receptionist but the Endo has not called me back.

Blood tests relating to thyroid are below:

November 2011

TSH - 5.2 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 16.8 (12-22)

February 2012

TSH - 2.2 (0.27-4.2)

January 2013

TSH - 0.69 (0.27-4.2)
Anti-TPO - 84,000 (<34)

May 2013

TSH - 22 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 10.9 (12-22) -- Started on 25mcg Levo, then 50mcg and then 75mcg

August 2013

TSH - 4 (0.27-4.2) -- Levo increased to 125mcg

November 2013

TSH - 4.3 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 15.3 (12-22) -- Levo increased to 150mcg

December 2013

TSH - 4.6 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 15.6 (12-22)
Anti-TPO - 41,000 (<34)

January 2014

TSH - 2.7 (0.27-4.2)

I've had the report possibly describe signs of cancer?

I knew something from the ultrasound report wasn't right and my Endo is refusing to retest the ultrasound. So maybe, just maybe, my doctor will discuss this with me Monday.

I really, really hope that my GP refers me urgently for an ultrasound - I mean, after all, they should know what "fenestration" and "thyroid vascularity" means, surely?

Jo xxx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

At the risk of sounding flip (not my intention), it's quite possible that everyone could have cancer...walking around with bits of cancer here or there.  And, if you do have thyroid cancer, well...it's not great, but it's highly treatable, highly curable, with a great prognosis.

Your old ultrasound shows not specific lesions, which does not immediately point to cancer.

What is concerning currently is the super high TPO. You need a repeat ultrasound first. If there are still no lesions/nodules, you should be more or less in the clear for thyroid cancer (at least presently) and you can maintain a focus on why your antibodies are so out of whack. The process kind of starts with eliminating the really bad stuff first and then going down the list from there.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Joplin, thanks for your reply.

My neck did swell at the front before this ultrasound was carried out. It went down within a month but the difficulty swallowing is still there, even now.

My GP seemed happy that my Anti-TPO antibodies halved within 11 months, and they're still seen as horrendously high, even now?

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------



## Madison Marie (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, your antibodies are still super high. I've not seen someone post them that high before. My results just say > 1000 and I was concerned about that. So once you get this business with your ultrasounds squared away, you will probably want to work on getting those down a whole lot more.


----------

